# O.granulifera



## ghastly152 (Oct 2, 2006)

Found my first froglet from these guys the other day so i thought id post some progression pics:

Laying the eggs:


















Egg development:










Nearly there:










Froglet:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! glad to see people having success with these guys!! great work.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome! did they only take care of one of them? any new eggs? can we get a full tank shot


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing the progression. Always good to see people have success with these.

Nate


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I think this is the first time I've seen anyone breed these guys, congrats!


----------

